

Are you a Supertasker?. Take this test and find out - gregrata
http://psych.newcastle.edu.au/~ae273/GateKeeper/

======
gregrata
More info here: [http://lifehacker.com/most-of-us-are-lousy-at-
multitasking-b...](http://lifehacker.com/most-of-us-are-lousy-at-multitasking-
but-a-few-might-b-1586607677)

